# Support DeMint on CPSIA



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

He asks that you call your state senators and ask them to support his bill to alleviate some of the headaches the CPSIA law has caused.
Please pass it on to others.

http://demint.senate.gov/public/ind...&Blog_ID=295d58b2-b6fe-c446-1432-24b6199424ed


----------

